# Music Talk



## birminghamvin (Nov 17, 2014)

Just wanted to start up a music topic for people to talk about music, music rumours, find out other people's taste and hopefully exchange musical ideas and artists.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## birminghamvin (Nov 17, 2014)

Like this a lot, has Bear//Face got more music? kind of reminds me clams casino and burial.


----------



## Dom795 (Nov 19, 2014)

big oasis fan and noel gallaghers high flying birds/beady eye , also stone roses and beatles


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

birminghamvin said:


> Like this a lot, has Bear//Face got more music? kind of reminds me clams casino and burial.


Yeah alot more songs, I like his songs Jean-Ralphio and Taste My Sad as well


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Since we're all talking about music!

Pink Floyd released a new album recently, _The Endless River. _While I'd like to say I enjoyed it, as a long-time listener of their previous albums (having them on vinyl and every other musical medium), I disliked their newest album. The entire album, save for one song, has no lyrics and is comprised of unreleased material the band never put out. If I wanted to chill out and listen to something Pink Floyd-esque, I would definitely choose this, but I enjoy their other albums a lot better. Here's a song from The Endless River.






Also, in other news, Gorillaz is making a new album set for 2016!


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

I absolutely love Pink Floyd, also Steely Dan, David Bowie and Supertramp to name a few from that era.
Some more recent stuff I like are Anathema, Chelsea Wolfe, Fever Ray and many others.


----------



## xryan68 (Nov 29, 2014)

I really love early pink floyd. The Syd Barrett days. Piper at the Gates of Dawn and Saucerful of Secrets! Doctor Doctor!


----------



## meltdowner (Jan 14, 2015)

Yea, Im that one guy who likes kanye west (music only). Most of his music pumps me up and helps my dr. I aso enjoy neutral milk hotel, modest mouse, and any other indie rock. Although dr also makes me want to listen to the oldies sometimes like bob dylan and get nostalgic.


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in love with the Original Sound Tracks of an Anime called Puella Magi Madoka Magica. ♥

Here are some of my favorites:






Symposium Magarum

Decretum

Sis Puella Magica!

Salve, Terrae Magicae

Credens Justitiam

Wo ist die Käse?

Conturbatio

Anima Mala

Inevitabilis


----------

